# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΠΟΜΠΟΥ ΑΜ 40W

## Tsalapis

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΩ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΜΠΟ .ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΝΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ FM.ΕΧΩ ΒΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΜΠΟ ΑΜ, http://www.geocities.com/tzitzikas_e...ter_am_40w.gif , ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΟ. ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΩ ΤΟΝ ΔΙΑΜΟΡΦΩΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΕΝΑ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΔΙΑΜΟΡΦΩΤΗ(ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ 40ΒΑΤ).ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ Ο ΠΟΜΠΟΣ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΟ ΣΗΜΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 40ΒΑΤ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΚΕΨΗ ΑΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΩ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΣΤΑΔΙΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΣΗΣ ΣΑΝ FINAL AMPLIFIER. ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΟ ΣΗΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΣΚΟΠΕΥΩ ΝΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΩ ΤΟΝ ΠΥΚΝΩΤΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΡLL.

ΕΥΧΑΡΗΣΤΩ

----------


## MAKHS

Φιλε μου λιγο περιεργα τα λες.Το σχεδιο αυτο ειναι καλο με σωστη οδηγηση και φυσιολογικες τασεις για εκπομπη χωρις προβληματα αρμονικων, παρεμβολων κλπ΅Ενα αλλο σχεδιο ειναι το κλασικο με την 6λ6 και 807.Για διαμορφωση μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις οποιοδηποτε ενισχυτη με την προυποθεση οτι εχεις πριν διαμορφωτη η Μ/Σ πχ 220/12βολτ που θα αντικαταστησει τον διαμορφωτη.Οσο αφορα την οδηγηση με πι ελ ελ θα πρεπει να πετυχεις την προσαρμογη των 50 ωμ στην εισοδο της λυχνιας χωρις να καταστρεψεις το πι ελ ελ.Καλη επιτυχια

----------


## MAKHS

> Φιλε μου λιγο περιεργα τα λες.Το σχεδιο αυτο ειναι καλο με σωστη οδηγηση και φυσιολογικες τασεις για εκπομπη χωρις προβληματα αρμονικων, παρεμβολων κλπ΅Ενα αλλο σχεδιο ειναι το κλασικο με την 6λ6 και 807.Για διαμορφωση μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις οποιοδηποτε ενισχυτη με την προυποθεση οτι εχεις πριν διαμορφωτη η Μ/Σ πχ 220/12βολτ που θα αντικαταστησει τον διαμορφωτη.Οσο αφορα την οδηγηση με πι ελ ελ θα πρεπει να πετυχεις την προσαρμογη των 50 ωμ στην εισοδο της λυχνιας χωρις να καταστρεψεις το πι ελ ελ.Καλη επιτυχια



Να προσθεσω οτι για διαμορφωση κανει ακομη και ενας απλος ενισχυτης με το ολοκληρωμενο TDA 2007 (εαν θυμαμε καλα) που δινει 7 βατ η με 2 παραλληλα που δινει 15 βατ και υπαρχουν και σε κιτ

----------


## radioamateur

Δες εδώ για θεωρητικά σχέδια προς μελέτη.Άγνωστο αν λειτουργούν!  :Shocked:

----------


## Tsalapis

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ.
ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΚΦΡΑΣΑ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΝΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΜΕΤΑΒΑΛΟΜΕΝΟ ΠΥΚΝΩΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ, ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΣΥΧΜΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΕΚΠΟΜΠΗΣ , ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΟΥΝΑ ΝΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΩ ΕΝΑ ΡLL.  ΜΕΛΕΤΗΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΣΧΕΔΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ SITE (ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ) ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΝΗΚΑΝ ΠΙΟ ΑΠΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΤΑ.

ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ, ΑΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗ ( 2ος ΕΝΙΣΧΥΗΣ) ΕΝΑ ΔΙΑΜΟΡΦΩΤΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΣΗ (FINAL AMPLIFIER) ή ΑΝ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΜΟΡΦΩΤΗ ΤΟ ΣΗΜΑ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΥΝΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ .

ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΑΝ ΤΑ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΜΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΩ ΤΟΝ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗ ΜΟΥ.

ΠΟΣΗ ΕΜΒΕΛΙΑ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΠΟΜΠΟΣ ΜΕΧΡΙ 50ΒΑΤ?

----------


## iosifidisgiorgos

ΑΥΤΟ ΕΞΑΡΤΑΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΒΡΗΣΚΕΤΑΙ Ο ΠΟΜΠΟΣ ( ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΕΜΠΟΔΙΑ,ΟΙΚΟΔΟΜΕΣ,ΚΤΛ) ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΡΟΛΟ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΚΕΡΑΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙΣ!

----------


## Tsalapis

20 ΧΙΛΙΟΜΕΤΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΡΧΙΖΟΥΝ ΒΟΥΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΕΥΘΕΙΕΣ. ΚΡΗΤΗ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ. 

ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ Ο ΤΕΛΙΚΟΣ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗΣ ΣΗΜΑΤΟΣ. ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΣΤΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΣΟΝ ΔΙΑΜΟΡΦΩΤΗ...ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΩ(ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ?) ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΟΙΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ Η ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΗΜΑΤΟΣ

----------


## Tsalapis

ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΛΥΧΝΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙ ΑΝ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΩ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ PLL , ΕΧΩ ΕΝΑ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ 6L6 ΠΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙ ΜΙΑ 807 ΚΑΙ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΝΑ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΩ ΑΥΤΟ.

ΘΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΩ ΤΟ PLL ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΛΥΧΝΙΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΝΑ ΧΡΕΙΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΜΙΑ ΛΥΧΝΙΑ ΕL87

ΜΙΑ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ....   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## GREG

807   η καλυτερη σου επιλογη






2 transverter απο 28 σε 6,5 50E το ενα CB διαφορα 60E το ενα 
μηχανημα οδηγησης μεσαιων σε κουτι οργανο τοροειδης 200Ε 
FM linear 30,50W ....DUBLEX 35 150E DECKS διαφορα 60Ε και με 2 
κασετες .λαμπατος 15ΒΑΤ 60Εκονσολα μικρη 60Ε.811LINEAR (2)300E 
Oλα σε αριστη κατασταση...    GREG@MARINE.GR

----------


## Tsalapis

ΠΗΠΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗ ΗΧΟΥ?
ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΒΑΤ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΠΟΣΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΩΣΤΑ. Ο ΠΟΜΠΟΣ ΜΠΟΥ ΣΤΕΙΝΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ 60ΒΑΤ.ΕΧΕΙ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ?ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΒΡΩ? 

ΜΕ ΤΑ 60 ΒΑΤ ΤΗ ΕΜΒΕΛΙΑ ΘΑ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ  :Question:   :Question:

----------


## gsmaster

Παρακαλώ μην γράφετε με κεφαλαία.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Tsalapis

βρηκα ενα αλλο σχεδιο για πομπο αυτο που μου προτεινατε με την 6λ6 και 807.θα ηθελα να μου απαντησετε μερικεσ ερωτησεις:

αυτο ... http://www.geocities.com/supercomgr/transm-mw807.htm

α. το διαμορφωμενο σημα θα πρεπει να ξαναενισχυθει μετα την 807 ? (νομιζω πωσ οχι)
β. αν εισαγω ,οπως δειχνει το σχεδιο, το σημα μου πριν την 807 ειναι ενταξει?

----------


## Tsalapis

καμια απαντηση.

μετα απο αναζητηση αποφασησα να κατασκευασω αθτο εδω... 



θα μπορουσα να χρησιμοποιησω  πρωτα ενα PLL (αυτο που εχει δωσει ο Τζιτζικας?) και την πρωτη λυχνια σαν μπαφερ 6λ6 και την 519 σαν τελικη οδηγηση?
και πως θα συντονισω το PLL με την λυχνια?

----------


## tzitzikas

εμενα το pll ταιριαξε πολυ καλα με την εισοδο (οδηγο πλεγμα) της ef89 απο το σχεδιο http://www.geocities.com/tzitzikas_e...ter_am_40w.gif . την μεταξυ τους συνδεση την εκανα με ενα κοματι ομοαξονικο καλωδιο ηχου!! (ουτε ξερω ποσα Ωμ ειναι) περιπου 20 ποντους. βεβαια χρειαστηκε να κανω αλλαγες στο παραπανω σχεδιο . στο http://www.geocities.com/tzitzikas_ee/1431am.htm θα βρεις τα τελικα σχεδια.

----------


## KILOBATIKOS

4x807

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Βαγγέλη,

στο σχέδιο με τις 807 δεν διακρίνονται οι τιμές των εξαρτημάτων(!) και σε μεγέθυνση δεν φαίνεται πάλι τίποτε. Μπορείς να το ανεβάσεις σε μορφή download και μεγαλύτερο (αρχικό) μέγεθος?

Χαιρετισμούς
Γιώργος

----------


## phoenix_2007

Παιδιά δοκιμασμένο σχέδιο που αποδίδει και χωρίς να ξεζουμίζεται η ταλαντώτρια για να οδηγηθούν οι 4 807 είναι εδώ 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/vie...3873&start=120
Αλλά βέβαια οι 4 807 δεν αποδίδουν μόνο 40 βαττ αλλά 5-πλάσια (200βαττ), οπότε δεν ξέρω αν ο φίλος που θέλει μόνο 40βαττ ενδιαφέρεται ή όχι.

----------


## Tsalapis

καλο το μηχανιμα αλλα πολυ μεγαλο.απο αθτα που εχω διαβασει εχω αποφασησει να φτιαξω ενα μηχανημα με PLL μια 6λ6 για μπαφερ και μια Ελ519 που θα βγαινει γυρω στα 80βατ.δε ξερω αν θα δουλευει και τελεια αλλα απο κει λεω να ξεκινησω τουσ πειραματισμουσ μου και αν δεν με φτασουν τα βατ ανεβαινω.

----------


## KILOBATIKOS

ειναι και αυτο

----------


## Johnnie

http://www.orionradio.nl/techn-807.html

http://radiodiablo.8m.net/

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Από'τι διαπιστώνω με τα links σε Ολλανδικά (και όχι μόνο) sites, υπάρχουν 'πειρατές' εκεί που εκπέμπουν στα ραδιοφωνικά βραχέα (SW) δηλ. διαμόρφωση AM (!) και μάλισιτα χρησιμοποιούν επαγγελματικά μηχανήματα ΄καλογυαλισμένα,΄δηλ. καινούργια πιθανά από stock που δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκε ποτέ λόγω απαξίωσης από επαγγελματικούς σταθμούς.

Είναι κάτι παρόμοιο με αυτό που παρατηρώ στην Ελλάδα με τα παλιά μοντέλα αμαξιών τα οποία είναι σε τέλεια κατάσταση λες και κατέβηκαν χθες από τη βιτρίνα της έκθεσης αυτοκινήτων... Καλα, πού βρεθήκαν αυτά? Τα είχαν σε κανένα γκαράζ καμμία δεκατία και τα πουλήσαν τώρα? Κανένας μέχρι τώρα δεν μου έδωσε πειστική απάντηση. Εντάξει τα λεγόμενα περί υπηρεσιακής χρήσης από διευθυντές κλπ. και εταιρείες εκμίσθωσης (leasing) αλλά σίγουρα αυτά που κυκλοφορούν είναι πολύ περισσότερα και δεν έχουν ούτε γρατζουνιά... Αν υπάρχει συνάδελφος του χώρου ας δώσει τη δική του εκδοχή...

Κατά τα άλλα καίμε την Ελλάδα, οπότε θα γυαλίζουμε το νέο αυτοκίνητο από τα αποκαϊδια και όποτε βρίσκουμε χρόνο θα κάνουμε κανένα DX...!!!  

Φιλικά
Γιώργος

----------


## Johnnie

for any shortwave dx reports you can see at http://www.alfalima.net/phpbb/
also stations from Greece are active on shortwave like Radio Oddysy

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Johnnie,

μπορείς να δώσεις κανένα στοιχείο για το συγκεκριμένο σταθμό?

Εννοείς ότι εκπέμπει από Ελλάδα ή ακούγεται σε Ελλάδα?

Συχνότητα, ώρες που ακούγεται κλπ...

----------


## Johnnie

Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Radio Oddysy is from Greece and heard many times with a strong signal often on 6310 khz, they have no regular programming , but you better keep an eye on the reports on alfalima.

48 meter band (6200 - 6550 khz)  is the general pirate band here in europe, sometimes in the evenings on 76 meters (3900 - 3945 khz)  some stations here use 5720 khz and one on 5805.

at the moment there is a station from italy on 6878 khz and another one 1kw+ pirate from italy cal;ed 'mystery radio' on 6220 khz

this is our station http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzExi...?v=TzExiybAETg

we use a transmitter made by this guy http://home.wanadoo.nl/bertnijholt/KG%20Projecten.htm
i have schematic if interested.

----------


## Tsalapis

αν χρεισημοποιησω κατευθειαν την 6λ6 σαν ταλαντωτρια και την ελ519 βγαζει οντως  80βατ?
ξερει κανεις?
φτανουν για να επικοινωνεις απο τη μια μερια της κρητης ως την αλλη? στα ΑΜ ξερω οτι περνανε τα βουνα τα κυματα φτανουν ομως με 80 βαττακια να καλυψει 300 χιλ ?

----------

